# 921 issues when moved



## Lmurfud (Jan 6, 2005)

I have a 921 receiver hooked to a Super Dish system and loved it. I built a new home and moved the receiver. The installer could not get the receiver to work at my new house. He thought the 34 switch was possibly bad so he brought back another and still no good. The system actually reboots itself when you plug in the SAT input 1. You can't get to a menu screen or anything it just keeps rebooting itself. If you plug in input 2 and unplug input 1 then it will come up with a 645 and 613 error (it says that this receiver will not work with a legacy switch). I then bypass the switch completely and run the line straight from the dish. It still reboots when input 1 is plugged into receiver. When plugging input 2 only it boots but gives the same 645 error still. I then figured bad recevier, so I took it up the street to my dad's house and plug it in. It works just fine at his house... Call dish and they said "It should work". Can't tell why it won't work. They also said it is strange. It is not a cable issue becasue I got a 622 from upstairs and plug it in and it works like a champ. Any ideas anyone??


----------



## mwgiii (Jul 19, 2002)

What happens when both inputs are plugged in?


----------



## Lmurfud (Jan 6, 2005)

mwgiii said:


> What happens when both inputs are plugged in?


It reboots


----------



## mwgiii (Jul 19, 2002)

Unplug all receivers. Unplug all sat inputs to all receivers.

Plug in sat inputs and then plug in receivers. Leave alone for 5-7 minutes. If the 921 keeps rebooting after this then it has died.

BTW, the mods don't like it when multiple threads are made about the same issues.

To get around the issue in your other thread. Add the 921 to your account. Then you might get the $100 trade-in for the 921.


----------



## Lmurfud (Jan 6, 2005)

mwgiii said:


> Unplug all receivers. Unplug all sat inputs to all receivers.
> 
> Plug in sat inputs and then plug in receivers. Leave alone for 5-7 minutes. If the 921 keeps rebooting after this then it has died.
> 
> ...


The receiver is not dead. I unplugged it and took it to another house and it came up just fine. Brought back to my house and it started rebooting over and over again. It has been unplugged

I have no idea what you are talking a bout .....???? BTW, the mods don't like it when multiple threads are made about the same issues.


----------



## peano (Feb 1, 2004)

The 921 will reboot if it has older firmware and is connected to any kind of switch, whether in the LNB or external.

If you connect both outputs from a DP dual LNB (not twin) pointed at 110, 119 or 61.5, it will stop rebooting and download the latest software after a check switch and power off.


----------



## BarryO (Dec 16, 2003)

Power it up without anything connected to Tuner 1 nor Tuner 2. Do a Check Switch. Then turn it off, connect both tuners, and do another Check Switch.

I've moved my 921 between my first house and my weekend place a couple of times; this works when switching from Dish Pro 500 to Dish Pro Plus 1000.


----------

